# Communes in Atlanta, GA?



## Onics5

Hi everybody,

my husband and I are moving from France to Atlanta, GA in early September and will live there for a year. We are looking for communal living areas that we could join in the city. We are currently living with 13 other people in a big house where we work collectively on different projects and would love to find something similar in the US.
Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## blank

Pretty sure most communes you will find are the ones that are actually just shitty apartment scams that have been rephrased to appeal to younger professionals.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Don't listen to that guy, I get what he's saying but theres actually a lot of really great things going on in Atlanta, communal and otherwise. I can put you in touch with somebody who could lead you in the right direction.


----------



## onandonward

I know of some through friends. There has been a recent reestablishment of communal living in Atlanta. Check these out.


----------



## blank

Well I mean, one of those is basically just a small apartment for almost 1500 a month. I've seen these pop up, more often around Athens and Savannah, you really need to watch out.


----------



## roguetrader

@blank I agree totally - that sample 'communal residence' above looks like a bad deal dressed up in a whole lotta fancy bullshit.... and it looks nothing like any commune I've ever been to - usually it's everyone living together in one big shared property, not lots of individual expensive apartments - and absolutely no mention of the meetings every 5 minutes to discuss 'issues' that happen in most housing co-ops ! it's basically a property speculators idea of a commune !


----------



## Deleted member 8978

The apartments I been living at in Brunswick (south of Savannah) so far is 800 monthly rent on a one year contract.


----------



## Onics5

Thank you all for your answers!



Brodiesel710 said:


> Don't listen to that guy, I get what he's saying but theres actually a lot of really great things going on in Atlanta, communal and otherwise. I can put you in touch with somebody who could lead you in the right direction.



Thanks, I would really appreciate it if you could put me in touch with the people you know!



onandonward said:


> I know of some through friends. There has been a recent reestablishment of communal living in Atlanta. Check these out.



Thanks for these websites, I will definitely check them out! If there are friends you could get me in touch with that'd be great!



Juan Derlust said:


> Greetings and welcome! Tell us more: a 1-year gig in Atlanta - what's it all about? My agenda being I may be in Atlanta September visiting my uncle (retired, divorced - a doctor of music, he taught at Université Grenoble Alpes) and he might be willing to house a couple for a year...



Hi Juan! I'll be in Atlanta for a year as a Fulbright scholar to do field study. I'm a PhD candidate working on the return migration of African-Americans to the SOuth of the country ans more particularly in Atlanta. Please let me know about your uncle! My husband and I were looking for communes but we are open to different options too!


----------



## Onics5

Juan Derlust said:


> He's >80 - it might be a long shot, but no harm in asking. Where is your program (at which institution)? Sounds like an excellent gig incidentally



Yeah, no harm in asking indeed! I'll be at Emory university!


----------



## Onics5

Juan Derlust said:


> That's great - his ex-wife was at Emory, but she didn't get tenure (world-class soprano). Anyway, she moved to Boston, but he stayed on in Atlanta. I contacted him yesterday asking if he's down for a September visit from his favorite nephew & he said yes so I'm working on it



Great, than you so much!


----------

